# They buy in my shop, I order for them at a fulfillment service



## PeterPromo (Oct 10, 2006)

Well would this work? I really would like to offer some t-shirts in our shop but we do not want to get into all the ordering / storing thing. So my idea was to just take the orders and then basically order the shirt at a t-shirt fulfillment service and let the service send it to our customer.

Any experiences? What kind of problems could I run into? Any ideas would rock!


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

It depends on how soon the customer needs the shirts and how far the fulfillment houses are. I print for a couple of local stores here that orders and resell them to the customers. I don't know if there would be enough profit if they had to pay shipping also.


----------



## dewaz (Oct 23, 2009)

every bussiness has its problems. you need to consider international shipping if you service worldwide because shipping fee is very high. also need consider to have best quality printing vendor with best quality check. If possible, customer service should be handle by vendor because its the most heavy things to do.


----------

